# اقتراح قسم مقارن



## نصر 29 (5 أبريل 2012)

اقترح انشاء قسم اديان مقارنه ... يا ريت اللى مؤيد يقول اسبابه واللى مش مؤيد الفكره يقول اسبابه


----------



## Critic (5 أبريل 2012)

(على حد فهمى لطبيعة القسم وتخيلى لسيناريو الحوار فيه ) مش مؤيد
علشان التجربة اثبتت عشوائيتها , المحاور الاضعف عادة يلجأ للهروب بالهجوم بدلا من التركيز على الاشكالية ,
الحوار الدينى اكثر تركيزا وفائدة بدون مقارنات , كونه مجردا حيث يُظهِر حقيقته بشكل اوضح (سواء مميزاته او عيوبه سيان)


----------



## بايبل333 (6 أبريل 2012)

*غير موافق .....
اتحاورت فى المواقع الاسلامية كلهم اسالهم فى القرآن او غيرة اجدة دخل فى نقطة تانية فى المسيحيية اقلة نخلص الاول يقولى لا جاوب ولا هتهرب ولا اية بيحسسونى مفيش تفاهم 

المقارنة بين المسيحيية والاسلامية مقارنة فاشلة فى مائة نقطة سلبية 
*


----------



## coptic eagle (7 أبريل 2012)

اهلا 
انا عن نفسي موافق على فكرة القسم 
وعلى فكره انا عندي مواضيع جامده قوي عن الدين المقارن 
ووللاسف مكانها ليس في ساحة الحوار الديني


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2012)

عادة المقارنات تضعف الأحاديث الروحية واللاهوتية وتطفأها لا لأن الكاتب على غير دراية بهذه الأمور أو أنه ضعيف فيها، بل ربما يكون قوي للغاية، ولكن من الصعوبة التامة أن تقارن الروحيات بالجسديات أو تقارن الحياة بالموت، لا يوجد مقارنة لأن حتى الرسول يقول: [ التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تُعلمها حكمة إنسانية بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس، قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات ] (1كورثوس 2: 13)...
ثم كمسيحيين نحن نكرز بيسوع المسيح رباً ومخلصاً للعالم كله في عمق أقوال الروح بخبرة من مات وقام مع المسيح الرب وعاين مجده في قلبه، ولا نتحدى أحد أو نقارن بيننا وبين آخرن ولا نُعير الآخرين لضعف أفكارهم، أو نحاول أن نوبخ الظلمة بشكل مستفز للآخر بحجة قول الرسول بدون وعي منا أننا نوبخ الظلمة، لأن توبيخ الظلمة بالنور الذي فينا وخبرتنا مع الله والشهادة للحق بدون جرح أو إهانة أحد...

ثم سيتدخل الكثيرين في هذا الموضوع ويدخلون في المقارنة بين الطوائف، لأن كثيرين سيورطونا كلنا في مشكلة الطوائف ومن هو الصح ومن هو الخطأ وندخل في انقسامات نحن في غنى عنها، ولو قلنا نمنع المقارنة بين الطوائف وأفكارها، سنقول أننا نقارن بين الأديان بشكل عام، مثل الإسلام واليهودية وغيرها من كل الديانات التي ظهرت كلها !!! ورغماً عنا سنجد الكثيرين وسط الحديث يدخلون في المقارنة بين الطوائف، شئنا أم أبينا سيحدث !!!
وعموماً هذا الموضوع وهذا القسم يدخلنا في انحصار في الفلسفة والفكر بدون شهادة للحياة، لأن من يحاول المقارنات عادة بيدخل في مناقشات عقلية فكرية جدلية جافة تثير الحنق والغيرة من الآخرين وفي النهاية لن تأتي بثمر وفير لأنها خطاب عقل لعقل بلا شهادة الروح القدس من جهة الخبرة والحياة !!!

*هذا بالطبع رأيي الشخصي* من خلال خبرتي وتعرفي على من هم بارعين في المقارنات والبحث فيها، ووجدت معظهم لا يبحث عن بناءه الروحي قط، لأن هم بحثهم كله أنه يظهروا الآخرين على خطأ ويهملون حياتهم الشخصية تماماً مع المسيح الرب، وفي النهاية يُطفأ الروح القدس فيهم، وطبعاً ليس كل الناس هكذا بل أغلب من رأيتهم، ولماذا نذهب بعيداً، لو نظرتم في المنتدى نفسه، ستجدون حقيقة ما أقول، لأن قليلين من يدخلون في الأقسام التي تخص البناء الروحي لكي يبنوا أنفسهم !!

عموماً بالطبع كلامي لا يمنع أبداً أنه يوجد أناس حذرين جداً لئلا ينسوا حياتهم مع المسيح الرب ويصلون كل حين طالبين كل معونة إلهية ليوصلوا خبرة الروح وإعلانه للآخرين ... مع حفظ روح المحبة وتقدير الآخرين لأن في داخلهم صورة الله ولا ينبغي أحتقارهم أو التريقة عليهم أو نعتهم بأي صفة تزل من إنسانيتهم لأنها إهانة لله قبل أن تكون إهانة لهم... كونوا معافين، النعمة معكم
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (7 أبريل 2012)

*لأ طبعا لأن دا هيسهل الخروج عم الموضوع و عدم المدحودية فى موضوع واحد رأيى من نفس رأى بايبل333*​


----------

